

The iPad has been my primary computer for one year now. - technologizer
http://techland.time.com/2012/09/04/one-year-later-the-ipad-is-still-my-favorite-computer/

======
stephengillie
There's a large perception problem, but realistically tablets can meet more
than 80% of the needs of 80% of users. Especially with a physical keyboard and
a solid internet connection, almost any tablet (and an iPad definitely) will
handle email, websites, chat, and provide a full app buffet.

This is why the M interface was so big for Win8. Tablets are poised to
cannibalize laptops as the primary computing devices, and the surplus will
shift from manufacturers and retailers to consumers as prices drop for primary
computing devices.

We've never been able to deliver a package of cpu, gpu, storage, network,
interfaces, inputs, outputs and displays so cheaply before.

